# "new" to me ST724!



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Just picked up the Ariens in my Sig. I am new to snowblowers. I did a little searching but have a few questions. I am not sure what engine I have? I could not find any info about it on the engine.there is one tag that says to use 5w30 in the winter. how much oil does it take? I was going to use FS? The belts are worn. anyone know the part # for the belts or the best place to get them?....TIA


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

You should have 2 tiny yellow plugs on either side of the block. Likely have a big fill tube between the engine and chute. Most have a check oil bar secured to the cap. If you don't, you can pour oil into the engine with one of the cheapo yellow caps removed and wait for it to be near the threads. Then your full up. 5w-30w for cold weather.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

OK. I could not figure out how to edit my post above to add pictures so here are a few.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Send a picture if possible to help us identify the engine for you. I would guess it was Tecumseh however. Look for the model number on the top of the engine. If your engine has electric start the plug may be covering it. The ariens model number should be on the transmission somewhere. You can use that number to look up a Manuel for free from ariens and have it printed. (thats if its available) but it seems they have most available online.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Just saw the pictures you posted a min before! 

Its a tecumseh for sure.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

jtclays said:


> You should have 2 tiny yellow plugs on either side of the block. Likely have a big fill tube between the engine and chute. Most have a check oil bar secured to the cap. If you don't, you can pour oil into the engine with one of the cheapo yellow caps removed and wait for it to be near the threads. Then your full up. 5w-30w for cold weather.


thanks..I think the yellow plugs were painted. here is a picture of what i think is an extension for the oil drain plug. Any idea what engine I have from the pictures?.........the spark plug I pulled out is a champion J19LM


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That pipe is your oil drain. Sucks that it wasn't a wee bit longer, but oh well. The ST724 should have a Tecumseh H70 engine, but the numbers on top of the engine recoil cover just below the spark plug will confirm. It will be stamped in there so you might have to scrape some rust off to read it.

Your third picture in the second post shows the oil fill. It is the long tube sticking up in the front of the engine. I think it should be around 20 - 30 oz, but not sure. Just buy a quart and watch the dipstick and stop when it says full. 

There are 2 sets of manuals depending on your serial number.

Serial 101 - 19000
Ariens Order Owners Manuals

Serial 24501 - 999999
Ariens Order Owners Manuals

Looks like both use the same belts.

Auger belt: Ariens 072108 1/2" x 36"
Drive belt: Ariens 072098 3/8" x 33"

You can get generic belts, just make sure they are kevlar reinforced high torque belts. At least for the auger anyway. The drive belt you can probably get away with a cheap one.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Like Colored Eggs said, she's a Tecumseh for sure.
If it's an older machine with no stickers, you likely find the engine model numbers along this line (gotta pull the starter hookup).


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

OK...thanks to all of you.....it is much appreciated!!.........I got the OM from the OO when I bought it. I did not have the repair one so thanks for the link, I also did not have the one for the engine..so... Awesome!!

I found the engine # at the top by the plug.......I could read the first part.the rest was rough......that might be enough....

Thanks for the part #'s for the belts.........I buy most of my parts for my cars from rockauto.com(I think rockauto is the best)..........is there an equivalent of rockauto.com for small engine parts equipment......ie. what is the best place to buy parts online......

The manual say to use a champion RJ17LM.......I bought a new R19LM(that is what was in there).....I think it should be OK....thoughts?

I looked in the manual but I could not tell exactly how to replace the belts......some videos show you cracking the blowers in half and replacing the belts.....the Manuel did not really say that....but looks like you need to?.......any videos showing how to do the belts on this site?

gonna go warm it up and then swap in some M1 FS 5w30........

Tanks again!!!


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You might try these guys for parts Woody.
Ariens Snowblower Parts : eReplacementParts.com
I've never dealt with them, but they sure show a ton of parts along with tips and videos for just about everything you might want parts for. Lots of good parts diagrams too.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I mainly use 2 sites for parts.

Snowmobile Parts, Go Kart Parts, Lawnmower Parts, ATV Parts, and more | MFG Supply

Lawn Mower Parts

MFG supply is cheaper and their shipping is a bit cheaper, but they use aftermarket parts.

Jacks is a bit more expensive and their shipping is a bit more, but they usually send out OEM parts.

Amazon has most common parts as well so if you catch a sale you can get a good deal. Ebay also has a lot of stuff, but I have never ordered from there.

Those Ariens are real easy to work on. Remove the belt cover, unhook the chute crank linkage (snap clip by the chute gear) and then there are just 2 bolts holding the bucket and the wheels together. The (2) 3/4" bolts that are on top by the belt cover. The bottom half has 2 hooks that sit on a rod and it pivots. When you remove the 2 bolts be ready to catch the handles so they don't slam down. If you have a chair or something to lean it against even better. Actually, it will be easier to take the auger belt off the engine before you separate the front and back.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Woody, Either plug will work the 19 is hotter, likely better for snow work.
The "R" means resistor so it won't interfere with radios or electronics. Meaningless for snowblowers. I keep a six pack of the 19's around and have never had a problem on any Tec or Briggs.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jtclays said:


> Woody, Either plug will work the 19 is hotter, likely better for snow work.
> The "R" means resistor so it won't interfere with radios or electronics. Meaningless for snowblowers. I keep a six pack of the 19's around and have never had a problem on any Tec or Briggs.


 I have the same plug in my Briggs & Stratton 8hp on the MGW 8/26. Hotter plugs are a little less likely to foul or carbon up on you. Too hot and you could have pre-ignition especially if you use 87 octane or less. I use 91 octane non-oxygenated for small engines snowmobiles and water craft on all my power sports. Not too many people listen to AM radio any more and the "R" plugs seem to stop the radio interference. FM seems pretty safe from radio interference and all TV today is digital so we do not have to worry there.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great info.....I sprayed the carb with cleaner, changed the oil and swapped in the new J19LM......it runs great so far......I am having trouble locating the air filter?.........

the MFG site seems to have the 2 belts.......I can't find the smaller belt.......072098 on some of the sites........this belt does not seem to show up in the diagrams........just the larger belt 072108 is in the diagrams and shows up on all the sites...........hmmmm.......

thanks for the how to description on the belt swap......it seems like it should be pretty straight forward.....we'll see!!

I have one dumb question...the lock on the left wheel?...how does that work?.....it appears that it locks both wheels so they both have direct power............will you be able to turn the machine when this is locked?

I am the one left that still listens to AM but I think the things are so loud anyways can't imagine it being an issue.......


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Woody, most snowblowers do not have an air filter, the theory being (right or wrong) that air filters can get plugged up easily with the fine snow in the air which melts from the heat of the engine and clogs the filter. There shouldn't be much dust in the air in the winter, just keep it in mind if you should decide to explore creative uses  for your snowblower in the off season. 
No such thing as a dumb question, although you may see a dumb answer from myself from time to time. The wheel lock is meant to drive both wheels in the heavy going and let one wheel freewheel when you want to maneuver in tight quarters. A lot of folks say it works just fine if you leave it unlocked most of the time.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

When I started looking on CL for a snowblower a week agao I had called and email on about 10 of them.....I ended up getting about 4 people that called me back and had the machines........I have the CL thing down and pretty much so have never gone to look at something and not bought it......I filter and vet them all out ahead of time.....One of the machine I went to see last weekend was the next town over and about a mile away.....The who guy owned it and said he bought it around 2007.......He seemed credible and i think he took care of it.......He just bought a new Toro......I agreed to buy it for $200.....I went today and picked it up.............FYI......I will not be buying anymore snowblowers for now.......I might buy a new one sometime......but no more used ones........any ways her is a pic...its a MTD YM 824 with a Tecumseh .....the guy touched it up with touch up paint but it is amazing how rusty it got in 6 ish years(unless he was lying about when he bought it but he did not seem like a liar)......The Ariens... body is in much better shape..........the Tecumseh engine fired right up on first pull.......he said he just about always used the elctric start..............at least now if one breaks down I don't need to rush and fix it......I don't mind fixing things but it sucks when it needs to be fixed right away......


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

> The who guy owned it and said he bought it around 2007


did he say he bought it *new* in 2007? or just that he "bought it in 2007"..

I dont know enough about MTD's to judge its age..
if you can find the actual model number on it somewhere, that might help find its model year..also look for a Tecumseh engine tag, those numbers could also be helpful..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

'doh! I see you already posted the model number! Model # 644E.

Found a manual dated 2003:

MTD 644E OPERATOR'S MANUAL Pdf Download.

And often models were made over several years, so it could be a 2007 model!
perfectly plausible..Take a look on the engine for Tecumseh engine and serial numbers..that should give us the true model year..

(not that it really matters!  Its just fun to know, if you want to know..
all that really matters is if you think its worth $200 or not..)

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

No air filter. At one time Ariens made summer attachments for the blowers. You could remove the front blower part and bolt on a mower. That is one reason for the wheel unlock. It prevented scraping up the grass. When you converted them for summer use there was an air filter that was suppose to be added in the summer and removed in the winter.

The MFG site has generic parts. Just go to the lawn mower section, the belt section and then search for belts by size instead of part number. For the auger make sure to get a kevlar belt. For the drive you should be good with one of the cheaper premium belts, but the kevlar might last a bit longer. In reality there shouldn't be too much stress on the drive belt.

The wheel lock is pretty simple. Pull it out to unlock the wheels. It uses an automotive style differential so both wheels are powered, but you can still spin the blower around 180 degrees effortlessly with one hand. It does however suffer from the same problems as an automotive differential. If one wheel is on ice it is just going to spin. If you push the pin in and lock it there is a little pin that engages one of 3 holes on the wheel hub. This locks both wheels together. Now you won't be slipping on the ice and if you have hard packed snow digging in on one side of the blower it will not fight you as much. The downside is when you have to turn around it will be much harder. I leave mine unlocked most of the time unless we have a lot of ice under the snow.

The pin is spring loaded and should snap in automatically. When you pull it out you have to give it a little twist and it will sit in a little dent to hold it out. You should be able to feel it. Also, at one time there was a sticker there to tell you the "in" and "out" positions, but it could be gone now.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

I am pretty sure he told me he bought it new around 2007. 

Thanks for the Manual!....the MFG site is saying that 072108 is 1/2" by 37".........what belt is the auger one the 1/2" by 37" or the 3/8" by 33"?............

on the label for the engine it says.."complies to all 2006 California emissions"....That might make sense if he bought it around 2007.....

Tanks!!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Woody, Great to have a backup machine. California really needs no snowblowers, other than the high areas. You are now a full blown snowblower
freak That's a good thing. Nothing like jumping in all wet


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok I went down to the local equipment shop and he had the 2 belts for $42 for both of them.......I removed the 2 bolts form the barrel and bent the machine in half....I wrestled the drive belt on and then figure it was best to put the machine back together and then get the auger belt lined up and I pulled on the cord(I removed the sparkplug wire and turned the key off) and I was able to slide the belt on.....this took about 25 minutes.....then as I started it and I found out the auger was turning and the belts were smoking.... I noticed that the metal bracket on the top of the belt was hitting the belt causing the auger to turn.....I fiddled with the bracket for 10 minutes and pretty much got the auger to not turn unless it is engaged.......any thoughts?......I figured maybe once i used it a little it will strectch out........when I was at the shop I talked to the owner for a little, he sells the toros.......He was telling me those single stage ones work pretty good.........he said a lot of the pros use thos single stage ones......I was surprised.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you loosen the bolt on the idler you should be able to loosen the belt a bit.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

Shryp said:


> If you loosen the bolt on the idler you should be able to loosen the belt a bit.


Bingo!!!........, I went and backed it off and it seems to work great.....earlier I pulled the belt cover off my yard machine just to see how that one worked........that had 2 belts for the auger(I guess that is a good idea in case one breaks). it had another belt for the drive....that looked a little dried out.......the 2 auger belts were flapping away..I was surprised they were not falling off.......I think i will take that cover off tommorrow and see if I can tighten that idler up a little.........thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

I sure am glad I bought 2 blowers. it seems like I break one every other time it snows. I blew both auger hoses on my YM yesterday. probably my fault. I think something was getting stuck and in there and I kept pushing it. I am using it on some tough terrain, so that might be causing some issues. 

On the Ariens I just found out that if I leave it almost choked(I think it is one notch down form a full choke) that it has much more power. I am not sure if this is just because it is old or because I have some issue with the carburetor, etc.


----------



## Woody (Nov 15, 2013)

on the Ariens I just went and pulled the cover off the carburetor and sprayed some carb cleaner in there. I don't think that did much. I then went and remove the bottom bowl and noticed that I think there was a float there. I reinstalled the bowl and tighten the screw at the bottom of the bowl. it has a spring around it. As I tightened the screw the engine ran better. Now it appears I can turn the choke off and the engine still runs better and has more power. I am not sure what I did.


----------



## Benny Chong (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Woody,

I hope you are able to help me out. I just got the same model snowblower and when I took the carb cover off, I saw a black wire just hanging there attached to the "Run - Stop" switch towards the back. Might you know where this wire attaches to? Appreciate any help you can give. Thank you much.


----------

